

PowerTOP - known
http://www.lesswatts.org/projects/powertop/known.php
PowerTOP is a Linux tool that helps you find those programs that are misbehaving while your computer is idle.
======
kaens
Powertop is a very nice tool. I used it to tune my laptop shortly after
installing Ubuntu Hardy (A lenovo R61e), and vastly improved my battery life.

edit: This site is filled with goodies if you're into reducing power
consumption on your linux box.

------
khafra
Cool tool. Just so you know, though, "power top" has another meaning
(<http://www.google.com/search?q=%22power+top%22>)

